# Mise à jour 4.3



## personnal (14 Août 2011)

juste pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas fait, mais la dernière mise à jour 4.3 stabilise énormément l'apple Tv en liaison avec i tunes sur l'ordi.

plus de lag, c'est fluide, ça bug plus pour le moment.


----------



## Rem64 (15 Août 2011)

Mais c'est pas encore jailbreakable


----------

